# Portable Dump Tanks



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I stumbled across this video of a guy "dumping" his portable tank at a dump station







Ya never know what all has gone on there when you pull up! Call me a sissy but I'll keep wearing gloves and using hand sanitizer after making use of a public dump station.

Dirty Dumping


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

California Jim said:


> I stumbled across this video of a guy "dumping" his portable tank at a dump station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just plain nasty... and my wife asks me why I use orange rubberized gloves all the time! Yuck!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats really gross! I think something like this may be called for when dumping now.

















Brad


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Made me sick just watching. How can he stand in it. Thanks for sharing "How Not To Dump". I use gloves and a good washing after.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My portable dump tank came with a 3' green rubber flex hose for no spill dumping. No gloves for me I'm a trained professional. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I pulled in behind a motorhome and a trailer this last weekend. They were waiting for trailer ahead of them to finish. Clearly the motorhome guy and the trailer (not dumping) guy knew each other...they were hanging out while waiting.

Motorhome pulls up to dump...kinda scratches his head and his buddy from the trailer comes up to help. Buddy from trailer leans over and removes the black cap.

Yep..you guessed it, the black tank valve was WIDE open. The stuff goes everywhere...they are getting it all over their shoes/pants/etc. Trailer dude tries to reach under to close valve...gets an arm full of black fluid all over his arm.









I about tossed my lunch by watching. I backed out...and went to the next RV dump station.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That just nasty. And he seemed ok with it. ---Mike


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow...Nasty, I'm glad they haven't come up with smellivision yet I'd hated to have to smell that mess. Guess I won't bare foot it at the dump station anymore...LOL.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

TnFamily said:


> Wow...Nasty, I'm glad they haven't come up with smellivision yet I'd hated to have to smell that mess. Guess I won't bare foot it at the dump station anymore...LOL.


Yeah, but I think I smelled it through my monitor anyway...YUCK!!!

You're right, no more flip-flops!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'll be thinking twice when I "rent" one of those blue totes at the CG in the future....*barf*


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I pulled in behind a motorhome and a trailer this last weekend. They were waiting for trailer ahead of them to finish. Clearly the motorhome guy and the trailer (not dumping) guy knew each other...they were hanging out while waiting.
> 
> Motorhome pulls up to dump...kinda scratches his head and his buddy from the trailer comes up to help. Buddy from trailer leans over and removes the black cap.
> 
> ...


Why does this sound like one of those "This guy I know" stories?








I just hope you showered after!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I actually saw that I think I would rub his face in it, kick him in the %$* and tell him to quit being retarded. What a moron.


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING (Jul 9, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I pulled in behind a motorhome and a trailer this last weekend. They were waiting for trailer ahead of them to finish. Clearly the motorhome guy and the trailer (not dumping) guy knew each other...they were hanging out while waiting.
> 
> Motorhome pulls up to dump...kinda scratches his head and his buddy from the trailer comes up to help. Buddy from trailer leans over and removes the black cap.
> 
> ...


Why does this sound like one of those "This guy I know" stories?








I just hope you showered after!
[/quote]

That reminded me of an older couple with an Airstream at the dump station this Memorial Day Weekend. They pulled up, opened up the cap, then pulled the handles. To make matters worse they pulled the gray first then the black. My wife and I couldn't believe it. The final show was the two of them trying to wash down the "solids" laying around. They eventually pulled up to wash down the last couple that were under the trailer.

Dean


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Morons


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I pulled in behind a motorhome and a trailer this last weekend. They were waiting for trailer ahead of them to finish. Clearly the motorhome guy and the trailer (not dumping) guy knew each other...they were hanging out while waiting.
> 
> Motorhome pulls up to dump...kinda scratches his head and his buddy from the trailer comes up to help. Buddy from trailer leans over and removes the black cap.
> 
> ...


Why does this sound like one of those "This guy I know" stories?








I just hope you showered after!
[/quote]

I know, I might find it hard to believe too if I hadn't witnessed it myself.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

5 KENDALL said:


> I pulled in behind a motorhome and a trailer this last weekend. They were waiting for trailer ahead of them to finish. Clearly the motorhome guy and the trailer (not dumping) guy knew each other...they were hanging out while waiting.
> 
> Motorhome pulls up to dump...kinda scratches his head and his buddy from the trailer comes up to help. Buddy from trailer leans over and removes the black cap.
> 
> ...


Why does this sound like one of those "This guy I know" stories?








I just hope you showered after!
[/quote]

That reminded me of an older couple with an Airstream at the dump station this Memorial Day Weekend. They pulled up, opened up the cap, then pulled the handles. To make matters worse they pulled the gray first then the black. My wife and I couldn't believe it. The final show was the two of them trying to wash down the "solids" laying around. They eventually pulled up to wash down the last couple that were under the trailer.

Dean
[/quote]

Dean, I saw the same thing in front of me at a dump station 2 years ago. An old couple pulled up with a nice new truck and an old trailer and he just opened the valves and let it flow onto the ground. He then washed it down with the hose you normally use to rinse out the drain hose when you're done. There was a guy across from him and he just jumped out of the way and said a few choice words but the old guy seemed oblivious to what he was doing. About 45 minutes later on the way home I got stuck behind the same guy on a busy 2 lane highway because he was cruising along at 45 mph (65 mph speed limit/55 when towing in CA) and I had to wait almost 10 minutes to get around him at a passing lane and by then I had at least 30 cars piled up behind me also badly wanting to pass. It was a dangerous situation and just proved that the guy was just clueless. So young and old can do stupid stuff when they should know better.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I waited all day to to watch that as I can't do it at work. Damn Army. What goes through peoples minds when they do that? He obviously did that on purpose to film it.

I actually know an "older" couple who used to have a switch he would pull and dump as the drove along the highway. Doesn't do it anymore but I can just imagine the people stuck behind him when that happened.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I know why the few extra dollars for a site with a sewer hook up is worth it


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

/linked like it's hot


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

My blue tote says right on it that it is for grey water only and that is all I've ever used it for. Our seasonal site does not have sewer, so I have to use the tote once in a while. For the black tank I pay for the honey wagon service.

That was really gross.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

usmc03 said:


> I actually know an "older" couple who used to have a switch he would pull and dump as the drove along the highway. Doesn't do it anymore but I can just imagine the people stuck behind him when that happened.


Yeah, I think they were called the Dave Matthews Band!

Dirty Dave


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I actually know an "older" couple who used to have a switch he would pull and dump as the drove along the highway. Doesn't do it anymore but I can just imagine the people stuck behind him when that happened.


Yeah, I think they were called the Dave Matthews Band!

Dirty Dave
[/quote]

OMG... that was crazy when that happened. I was working downtown at the time. The cops were taking statements from the people on the boats. It was nuts <giggle> that something like that <giggle> could even happen.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

It is kind of amazing what you see at dump stations....

Sometime last summer we stopped to dump our tanks and here comes Mr Yuppy (sorry - not meaning to offend - he just looked like a guy that probably never camped before), three kids and two dogs. All 6 of them pile out of the motorhome for the "dump" session. Mom was inside. While Mr Yuppy is dumping, the kids and dogs are running all over the dump area... down in the pit, by the sewage hole, around the water (not potable). Mr Yuppy finally gets mad and puts the dogs back on the motorhome, but leaves the kids outside to "play". They have a couple of toy cars that they are pushing around on the concrete... but thats not all - they are using the cap for the sewage hole as a ramp and the hose and a race track!!!

When they finally pulled away I just looked at my husband and said in my best ******* voice: "dear, lets take the kids and the dogs to the RV dump for a picnic." YUCK!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea for a new comedy act...."you might be a yuppie if"...............................


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was just nasty
Glad I never touch those lids at dump stations

Don


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We had a similar experience on one of our first trips...we are dumping "by the book", gloves and all, and Mr. Seasoned Camper pulls in beside us, attaches the sewer hose to the camper, and opens the valves, but the hose is not IN THE SEWER, it is near the trough and running like a +*^E$ whirlpool. The stench was overwhelming, we just watched in horror!

We decided to have a drainage area installed at home, and the plumber shared with us that he just digs a hole on his way back from the desert and dumps into that







. 
Watch for damp spots


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds like a great idea for a new comedy act...."you might be a yuppie if"...............................


...you own a four wheel drive vehicle that has never been in four wheel drive.

... you sweep your campsite daily

... you take your kids camping but don't want them to get dirty


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OregonCampin said:


> ... you take your kids camping but don't want them to get dirty


WIFE

AHHHHHH! - We're yuppies!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well Jim not much snow in Calf. so you get a pass on that one.

My wife does not know what a broom is.....









Cant help you on the last one, kids are dirt magnets....


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

California Jim said:


> AHHHHHH! - We're yuppies!


Come on up to Orygun - we will get that truck in 4X4 in no time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OregonCampin said:


> AHHHHHH! - We're yuppies!


Come on up to Orygun - we will get that truck in 4X4 in no time!
[/quote]

Sure will!! Little trip to Wickiup?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> AHHHHHH! - We're yuppies!


Come on up to Orygun - we will get that truck in 4X4 in no time!
[/quote]

Sure will!! Little trip to Wickiup?
[/quote]

All I see is a couple of Oregonians picking on an innocent Californian.








Bullies!








So what if all his campsites are paved, with pool access, and staff will back the trailer into the stall for you! So what if he always has full hookups with laundry service. So what if he wakes up with a morning paper at his door step. So what if his morning coffe is Starbucks (delivered). 
Leave the poor little yuppie alone. He's suffered enough!








Think how long his next theropy session will be!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> All I see is a couple of Oregonians picking on an innocent Californian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this magical campground you speak of? Oz?


----------

